# Travel Journal:



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

*Hi,
I might be a bit inactive for a few days, we were traveling in a van for four hours to Tehran. We are in Tehran now, and pics will come later *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Travel safe and just so you feel secure about posting pics, please do. The more the merrier.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
I'm back. Got new internet (it's not unlimited here) and here are the pics!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Weird statue on the cupboard








Sofa








Kitchen








TV
And our neighbours (live downstairs) have this cute little cockatiel!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It looks nice and sunny.I like that statue,it's pretty neat.How long are you staying?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> It looks nice and sunny.I like that statue,it's pretty neat.How long are you staying?


Aw thank you. Less than one week, seven days perhaps? Then we will go on the plane to turkey.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What are the temperatures like in Tehran?Take some pictures,I don't know much about Tehran and now I'm curious......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where in Turkey? I lived there for 4 years.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

what a pretty statue! Love the bird too! Hope you have a great trip!


----------

